# Homepage Textfeld füllen und Button klicken



## Joew0815 (16. Jan 2012)

Wollte mal fragen, wie man auf einer Webseite ein Textfeld füllen kann und anschließend einen Button klicken kann 

Mit vb.net gings ja einigermaßen einfach, hab auch schon bei Google gesucht, finde allerdings nur Sachen zu javascript und nicht Java


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

JavaScript != JAVA

ergo : das was du vorhast geht mit reinem java nicht ... zumindest nicht ohne das du ein applet schreibst und das ganze da mit awt / swing baust ...
selbst sog. external-calls vom applet an die seite gehen letztendlich immer zu JS-funktionen ...

von daher : thema und sprache verfehlt


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Jan 2012)

Mhm? naja POST und GET geht auch mittels Java ? -> mit Apache HttpClient z.B.

Aber der TO müsste schon etwas konkreter werden, das stimmt schon, was ist das für ein Button etc.


----------



## Joew0815 (16. Jan 2012)

Les mal was ich geschrieben hab



> ....finde allerdings nur Sachen zu javascript und nicht Java



Ich weiss das Java != javascript ist, da ist ja dass Problem


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

gut .. dann such dir bei google ein JS forum ... weil das hier ist eine JAVA-forum ...


*alternativ haben wir unter System.gc() noch n JS bereich*


----------



## Joew0815 (16. Jan 2012)

Ich will kein Javascript, sondern Java, also bin ich hier doch richtig?

So ist der Button definiert:


```
<button type="submit" name="shout" class="button">Shout</button>
```


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Jan 2012)

Schau dir mal Selenium an, damit ist es sowas möglich. ;-)

Selenium ? Wikipedia


@irgendjemand

wenn du nicht helfen willst, dich zwingt keiner zu antworten


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Jan 2012)

Joah vermutlich geht das was er machen will mit o.g. Library. 
Joew0815, schaue dir doch mal folgendes an: HttpClient - HttpComponents HttpClient Overview Vlt hilft das....


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Jan 2012)

Joew0815 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will kein Javascript, sondern Java, also bin ich hier doch richtig?
> 
> So ist der Button definiert:
> 
> ...



genau das geht aber NICHT so einfach mit java ...

das einzige was du machen könntest wäre dir ein applet bauen in dem du dann mit GET die daten an ein script auf dem server sendest ... dann brauchst du aber immer noch PHP / JSP als server-sprache ...


nur mit java kann in html dierekt NICHTS ändern ...
genau aus diesem grund java Netscape ja auch JavaScript *eigentlich ActionScript oder so* erfunden .. um eben genau das möglich zu machen

*ey einige wollen es nicht lernen : GRUNDLAGEN ! ... dann wüsstest du das das was du willst so nicht geht*


----------



## Templarthelast (16. Jan 2012)

Was du machen willst geht mir reinem Java nur mit JAVA  EE und nen Applicationserver, aber ich denke das würde es nur unnötig kompliziert machen.


----------



## mario.nemi78 (16. Jan 2012)

Joew0815 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will kein Javascript, sondern Java, also bin ich hier doch richtig?
> 
> So ist der Button definiert:
> 
> ...



Zieh Dir den Apache Tomcat als Servlet Container und bau Dir Servlets. Allerdings macht das nur wirklich Sinn wenn Du einen Client Server Struktur betreibst. Alles auf einen Rechner ist eigentlich Unsinn, geht aber trotzdem --> localhost


----------

